# Which one of you fags is this?



## Intense (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## CG (Jan 10, 2017)

This can't be real. Must be a troll. Right?!?!


----------



## Intense (Jan 10, 2017)

Cgrant said:


> This can't be real. Must be a troll. Right?!?!




I'm afraid this is real life.


----------



## CG (Jan 10, 2017)

Jfc lol


----------



## macedog24 (Jan 10, 2017)

wtf!...smh..gtfo...

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Jan 10, 2017)

super funny to me...


chicks actually get pretty sizable doses of botox in the muscles in their jaw to slim their jaw....they're told not to chew gum because it makes the muscle bigger

I was looking into it to stop clenching my jaw in my sleep and stumbled upon it


----------



## Intense (Jan 10, 2017)

You all heard it here. Sheri's sold.. 



This is what elite marketing will do boyos


----------



## SheriV (Jan 10, 2017)

actually I was thinking if youre nuts and need a stupid looking jaw you should probably just chew gum constantly


its what i do to keep my jaw manly


----------



## Intense (Jan 10, 2017)

They said I could be anything so I became JawBrah (below on the left(obviously))


----------



## CG (Jan 10, 2017)

SheriV said:


> actually I was thinking if youre nuts and need a stupid looking jaw you should probably just chew gum constantly
> 
> 
> its what i do to keep my jaw manly



This one might fit you too


----------



## BadGas (Jan 10, 2017)

Hilarious ..


----------



## SheriV (Jan 10, 2017)

Cgrant said:


> This one might fit you too



I have that one in blue . For him


----------



## CG (Jan 10, 2017)

SheriV said:


> I have that one in blue . For him


----------



## meanstreek (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## BadGas (Jan 10, 2017)

Lucky guy!!..lol. 



SheriV said:


> I have that one in blue . For him


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 11, 2017)

Jay Cutler and Jay Leno have used the prototypes, have huge jaws


----------



## Intense (Jan 12, 2017)

azza1971 said:


> Jay Cutler and Jay Leno have used the prototypes, have huge jaws




So does your wife.


----------



## azza1971 (Jan 14, 2017)

wow, trying to pick a e fight, how very manly of you


----------



## NoOneAround (Jan 31, 2017)

Next product in line Anuzrsize


----------

